# 06.12.09 Still feel like breeding your mare?



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I went out to our local auction today, prices were so low because there is NO feed around here at all. There were plently of starved/neglected/injured horses, mares in foal and with foals by thier side. I only grabbed some crappy cell phone pics.

More in next post.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

*More *

There will be MORE in the next one.. these pictures show just a tiny fraction of the number of horses that were present.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats all the pics I took.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

How sad


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

And it's happening all over. It's no different at the auctions I go to in GA or NC. Most would be lucky to get a bid over $100. You could go with $1,000 and bring home a herd of potentially nice horses. It's sad that those crappy Asian saddles they sell before the livestock bring 3xs as much.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG That Clydes is BEAUTIFUL! I want to go get him.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

That Clyde would have been mine.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

-Sigh- Just so sad...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm surprised to hear the market is so low in Australia. Its been depressed in the states for some time as well. Wish I could make your drought go away :-(.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

That's 100% AWEFUL!!!! Some if not most of those horses have a lot of potential! I might be visiting some auctions down the road and picking up a few of those poor babies.:-(


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, that's awful!!! Prices are terrible here and there are tons of horses at the sales but I haven't seen any look that bad!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd still breed my mare. The only one I would want out of that bunch is the clyde and only if he was 15 or under.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is heart breaking. A lot of those horses are so stunning as well. It's really a shame that people wouldn't think to go and look at places like these for a new mount instead of paying thousands for another.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

These are all very pretty horses. If I found them I'm afraid I'd come back with six, as thats what I have room for right now. Its horrible to see this and I agree with your subject line. After the twenty some rescues I've worked with so far this year I hope it makes people think twice about breeding. There are more than plenty nice horses around to choose from. Un-fortunately, this cycle will never be broken due to the mentality of people like the post a few above mine.....


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

wow that is so sad and I too did not realise the situation was quite so bad in Australia, that foal only looked a few weeks old and the mare just looked so depressed. I've only been to one auction and there were not that many nice horses and certainly no foals or weanlings but that was a few years ago. I'm definately considering buying a youngster instead of breeding when the time is right for me.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

It is very sad.

I think most people really don't realise that Australia's horse market is really starting to suffer. My friend was forced to take two of her horses to this auction, she took her 9yr old pinto thoroughbred JC registered and was wanting 1,500$ for him, perfect health/no lameness/good condition/pony club exp/quiet etc and was only expecting to get around 300$ for him. The other was an un-broke & un-halter trained percheronx filly, I don't know what happened to her but I'm not expecting good news. They bred that filly.

So anyone who considers buying a horse instead of breeding gets a thumbs up from me it dosn't even have to be an auction horse that you get, just buying one instead of breeding one will make a difference.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That's about what the auction I got my first horse at was like. I got him for $40 as a yearling.


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I'd still breed my mare. The only one I would want out of that bunch is the clyde and only if he was 15 or under.


 Is that all you can think about ? Is what horse you would like? UHm think of those poor horses that don't get a second chance in life and all you can think about is what one you would buy? I have a big spot in my heart for horses and they all deserve a second chance. So you would only by that clyde if it was 15 or under Age doesn't matter at all If thats all you want then obviously its hard for me to imagine you being able to ride a horse under that age. Looks and age isn't everything its just a state of mind ..
Some people really need to think about how they would feel to be put under the presure some of these beautiful animals go through ..:-(


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like that steel grey... it makes me sad to see horses like this, when my girl, and the two I oversee the care of, are fat sassy, and spoiled...I wish I had money to rescue a few here and there...


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive given allot of horses a second chance, the ones with potential that is. I dont know enough about those horses to decide if they have ability to find a home.
For my personal horses I dont want a nasty one, I want the breed I like, papers (if something ever happens to me that will help provide a nice home. Plus I want to know disposition and ability), and I don't want any soundness issues. I want a clyde for my personal horse. 15 is the oldest id want to break a horse. Id also want allot of years with him.
And I would still breed because I want a certain bloodline and disposition. 


Twistedd said:


> Is that all you can think about ? Is what horse you would like? UHm think of those poor horses that don't get a second chance in life and all you can think about is what one you would buy? I have a big spot in my heart for horses and they all deserve a second chance. So you would only by that clyde if it was 15 or under Age doesn't matter at all If thats all you want then obviously its hard for me to imagine you being able to ride a horse under that age. Looks and age isn't everything its just a state of mind ..
> Some people really need to think about how they would feel to be put under the presure some of these beautiful animals go through ..:-(


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

Care is just no issue for you..


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

It's sad to see. There's a lot of nice animals there.

It's the exact same situation in the western US. I refuse to go to the auctions anymore, because it's too hard to just walk away. There are nice horses at these things that are being sold at the cent per pound level. Lots and lots of weanlings and yearlings. Mares in foal or with their babies already on the ground. Horse about to topple over from injury or disease. From all manner of backgrounds, too...ponies who have been outgrown, sweet horses whose little girls' interests have waned, ex-athletes that have somehow lost their worth, and poorly-bred critters of every colour.

The majority are the direct result of negligent overbreeding. This is the exact reason why I tend to come down hard on "backyard breeders". 

I'm not saying that everyone who wants a horse should buy one for 50 bucks at the auction. I didn't. But it's a good thing to keep in mind that this sort of thing is happening all the time, in the most part because of our heedlessness.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Awful. Thankfully there are not too many horses in really bad condition on our local auction, but still when I see the one I always want to come to the owner and smack his/her face. I rarely go to the auction now, because it's very depressing....


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I would only breed my stud to one person.
Only because I know the foals will be well cared for, and handled correctly. (That is if Hotrod test Negative of course)

Only 1 foal will come from Hotrod a year.
If that.
If I went to one of those sales, I'm afraid I'd come back with 7+ horses:-|

That is terrible to see perfectly good horses go to such places like that..
I'm angry at people CARELESSLY breeding..

I've had my share of unregistered, grade horses, and loved them just the same.
SOME people only care about blood, papers, and backgrounds.
If they don't have the 'bloodline' they go to slaughter, or these such places.
I'm not say all people. Just some people do this.

Hotrod is my first well registered horse.
That's not the reason of my purchase.
I just plain fell in love with him..

I'm so sorry.. I got a little carried away


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd so take the little pinto foal and it's mama.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> I would only breed my stud to one person.
> Only because I know the foals will be well cared for, and handled correctly. (That is if Hotrod test Negative of course)
> 
> Only 1 foal will come from Hotrod a year.
> ...


I've known quite a few stock horses which I've cared for deeply. But even papered, no one is safe. A lot of peeps would be downright surprised to find out how many papered horses are standing around at these things only to wind up on the killing floor. In some cases (and it has been documented), there are also money-earners who have made their owners quite a bit of dough in those pens.

Not that papered horses are inherently better than non-registered animals...I think the value in having papers comes in handy when you breed, but I've seen some very fugly papered horses as well who should be gelded/never bred, so looks don't have anything to do with it. The whole thing makes me very angry.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

God, that's awful. Was that auction in QLD??


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I understand.
I'm sorry, I didn't actually mean it in that particular way

Some people are just not meant to have horses by the way they carelessly treat them. Whether they are papered, not-papered, ugly, or pretty, tall, or short. A horse is a horse, and is a living animal. Still needs cared for no matter what.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> I understand.
> I'm sorry, I didn't actually mean it in that particular way
> 
> Some people are just not meant to have horses by the way they carelessly treat them. Whether they are papered, not-papered, ugly, or pretty, tall, or short. A horse is a horse, and is a living animal. Still needs cared for no matter what.


Don't apologise, I wasn't directing anything at you, more of just continuing off what you had wrote. I can rant page after page on this so when I try to constrain it I'm afraid I can't put my words as concisely as I wish to.

I agree...a life is a life. It's the same thing with our cats and dogs who are being euthanised every day. But at least euthanasia is a better end than having to go through the entire ordeal of the auction and then later, making the transition to someone's plate as a delicacy in a foreign country.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed ..

I think as if I was the horse, and being treated in such ways not knowing whats going to happen to me next..

It's terrible.
Just horrible


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

DarkEquine, yes this auction was in QLD, Gympie to be exact.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I'd still breed. If I had the money right now, I'd rather breed my mare than buy a rescue. That's not saying I would never take in a rescue, because I have every intention of taking on as many as I can in my lifetime. But there is a difference between someone carefully breeding a horse for a baby you plan on keeping than the ones who just pump out babies for a quick buck.

Please don't jump on me. I'm a vegetarian, very into animal rights. But the fact is, it's never going to stop, ever, and I'm not going to lose a chance at a little Ricci because a million people out there are producing horses that just go to auction. It happens, it's very, very terrible, but it happens. I'm not going to change the world by breeding Ricci any more than I would if I took home a rescue. Either way, I'm making a good life for a horse.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

god, it's just awful..=(
I have two unofficial rescues now and I'd love to save horses from auctions in the future..but I'm gonna need to learn a lot more restraint than I have now. I look at them and I just want to get them all out of there!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Riccil0ve, I don't mean this in an affensive way but I'd like to know what Ricci has that thousands of other horses don't? apart from being owned by you and being your baby etc.

rockyxpony, you do need alot of self restraint to be able to attend an auction.. so many horses beautiful in thier own ways desperate for a second chance


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been visiting auctions..looking for my next horse...I ended up with neko from a man who bought him at auction....its horrible what these animals go through...and the emotional damage they suffer..

I applaude those that rescue...and while im not 100% against breeding for your own horse....i think there are plenty of horses out there...if you look hard enough...you can find what your looking for...

saving just one horse won't change the world...but surely the world will change for that one horse....


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh MY!!!!! That makes me wan to cry! I so wish I had the money time and land to help horses!!!!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats why I dont bring my trailer to the auctions. Good thing I only have a two horse lol. 

my boyfriend would kill me if i got a 3rd or 4th horse. but im trying to warm him up to the idea  my biggest qulam with buying an auction horse is the quarenteen. I would probably have to get a pair, to keep each other company and set up a pasture and shelter at the other end of the property. Id really want to start riding and training them ASAP, but I would probably have to wait 60-90 days.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

allie84 said:


> I have been visiting auctions..looking for my next horse...I ended up with neko from a man who bought him at auction....its horrible what these animals go through...and the emotional damage they suffer..
> 
> I applaude those that rescue...and while im not 100% against breeding for your own horse....i think there are plenty of horses out there...if you look hard enough...you can find what your looking for...
> 
> *saving just one horse won't change the world...but surely the world will change for that one horse....*


Best thing I've heard someone say in a while and so very true. Kudos.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

AztecBaby said:


> Riccil0ve, I don't mean this in an affensive way but I'd like to know what Ricci has that thousands of other horses don't? apart from being owned by you and being your baby etc.


Well, seeing as I don't know every horse out there, I couldn't possibly answer that question. I just know that I'd rather have a part of her stay with me when she passes than another horse. Ricci has the credentials to be a good baby-maker. She is registered APHA, of good breeding [Impressive bred and HyPP N/N], an extensive and impressive show history, two very successful babies already out there, and an incredibly willing and sweet disposition. To know Ricci is to love her. Ricci is my soulmate, and no, that doesn't mean her baby would mean the same, or that I'd even like it, but it's what I would want. A Ricci baby that I can work with from scratch. I don't have a lot of extra money to pump into a rescue that requires a special diet and vet care that may not even be workable, or resellable, or even likeable. If I had the money, I want to know what I have, I want to know it's potential and know that if I have to file for bankruptcy, I have a sellable baby.

When I win the lottery, I'll take in every rescue I can find, and I'll do everything for them. But until then, if I get the money to get a third horse, I'll try to breed Ricci first, rescue second.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

What does being a vegetarian have to do with anything?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Rissa said:


> What does being a vegetarian have to do with anything?


if you're vegetarian for the sake of the animals and not just for health reasons, quite a lot.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

rockyxpony said:


> if you're vegetarian for the sake of the animals and not just for health reasons, quite a lot.



But pertaining to this thread? I don't see the connection.

I eat meat. I have rescued a horse. I don't know.

It just seemed out of place. Like saying since a person is a vegetarian they are better than a non-vegetarian or something. I don't know. I'm confused.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Rissa said:


> But pertaining to this thread? I don't see the connection.
> 
> I eat meat. I have rescued a horse. I don't know.
> 
> It just seemed out of place. Like saying since a person is a vegetarian they are better than a non-vegetarian or something. I don't know. I'm confused.


well, because if you have enough love for animals to refrain from eating them, generally you're also someone who would be quick to rescue them..or something.
it's not saying they're better, just more likely to rescue.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

rockyxpony said:


> well, because if you have enough love for animals to refrain from eating them, generally you're also someone who would be quick to rescue them..or something.
> it's not saying they're better, just more likely to rescue.



Ah, but the person who brought up the vegetarianism said she'd rather breed her mare over a rescue. I love extra rare bloody steak. I have actually rescued two horses. 

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

rockyxpony said:


> well, because if you have enough love for animals to refrain from eating them, generally you're also someone who would be quick to rescue them..or something.
> it's not saying they're better, just more likely to rescue.


This logic is flawed.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I want the little arab!! so sad....


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

easy, guys. I'm not trying to start one of "those" discussions. I'm simply trying to explain what she may have meant, on behalf of other vegetarians/vegans.
there is no reason to get nasty about it.

let me try to explain in other terms:
when you choose to be a vegetarian, you are doing it out of love of animals. it is something that a person goes out of their way to do to what they think is right for animals.
it is the same with rescuing a horse. you go out of your way to do what you think is right. and you do it out of love.
basically, it's very obvious that you can be a meat eater and love animals a ton. but it's not true in every case, or most cases.
but when you're a vegetarian (if you're doing it for the animals and not just for health), most of the time it's automatically a given that you love animals and go out of your way for them. so most vegetarians are also people who rescue, though clearly riccilove is an exception.

I'm not trying to tell anybody what is right or wrong to do. I'm just trying to explain the logic behind her statement. there is no need to attack me or be rude to me for it.


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

omg!!!! that is soo sad!!!! i would have taken them all though i don't think my mum would have let me!!!!!!!!! I can't believe people could do that!!!!!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

ohhh poor little babies!! and of course the bigger horses!!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Alot of those horses were "probably" at one time good stock with papers.Not just Backyard bred.It isn't like these horses were born homeless....They "may" have ended up there when, their owners lost their jobs .Id much rather see a horse at action than standing in a stall with NO food or water, STARVING.
Atleast at actions they do have a chance.

Don't get me wrong,I love horses and own two lovely mares, One was rescued from the slaughter house.
But horses are livestock,and you cant save them all.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Send me the Draft...


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Its sad to know that this is happening every day in Australia. My brother in law's Dad lives up at Gympie and he and his friend regularly go to sales to see if they can find a nice horse. Sure papers are nice but you can find a horse just as pretty, just as sweet without them. I like having papers, but if I truly liked a horse and clicked with it, I wouldn't give a hoot about papers.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I think for many "rescue" is a bad word, and they just can't believe there could possibly be anything good at an auction.

I use to volunteer at our local animal shelter, they brought in 5 yellow labs, I ended up pulling a momma dog and her pups (sadly I had to wait for her stray time to be up, and 5 of her 7 pups died before I could get them, she was abandoned when her owners moved away, so not sure why she had to wait like a stray), after the pups where weaned and adopted I had a ton of people interested, and anytime they didn't seem right for her (but still good owners) I'd try to get them to check out her kennel mates, and you wouldn't believe how many people told me they would not get a dog from the pound, didn't seem to matter at all that this one was FROM THE POUND!

I'd bet if you took one of these guys here home and gave him some TLC and training (if needed) and up him up for sale, alot of the 'I'd never rescue or buy from an auction people', would happily buy that same horse from you (and probably for alot more money)!


----------



## orin (Jul 22, 2009)

firstly haviris your horse in your avatar is absolutley stunning!!

is such a sad shame that horses end up in this state! i would take them all home if i could.
if my horses had a chance going to a place like that ending up in that state i would probably rather put them to sllep knowing they wouldnt suffer in any way


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think a lot of you have it wrong...these auctions are not the problem...horses are abused/neglected before getting there..there has to be an out for overbreeding and slaughter is a much needed out...for those owners who HAD to have a baby from there cute lil papered mare...then have died/lost jobs/lost homes...many things out of an owners control....

i gave my 2 babies away 5 years ago..for free...when hay prices seemed to triple overnight....if i couldnt get them homes....they were headed to auction..or starve...does that make me a bad person?


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think a lot of you have it wrong...these auctions are not the problem...horses are abused/neglected before getting there..there has to be an out for overbreeding and slaughter is a much needed out...for those owners who HAD to have a baby from there cute lil papered mare...then have died/lost jobs/lost homes...many things out of an owners control....

i gave my 2 babies away 5 years ago..for free...when hay prices seemed to triple overnight....if i couldnt get them homes....they were headed to auction..or starve...does that make me a bad person?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

haviris said:


> I'd bet if you took one of these guys here home and gave him some TLC and training (if needed) and up him up for sale, alot of the 'I'd never rescue or buy from an auction people', would happily buy that same horse from you (and probably for alot more money)!


Very true! That's how local dealers here are selling the horses from the auctions: buy them, evaluate them, and then sell like "owner not interested anymore" or "kid overgrown" and such.


----------

